# Will these rotary saw blades work with my drilling machine?



## MicrocraftWindowsOS (Aug 7, 2020)

These are the ones: https://www.amazon.com/Rotary-Blades-Cutting-Straight-Mandrel/dp/B07HRT94RH


I have a regular drilling machine, can I attach them to my drilling machines. Or does it require any special machine.


In the photos rotary saw blades I also notice a transparent shield over the rotating blade, I'm unable to find it anywhere, what is it called and can it be attached to the drilling machine.


Are there any safety precautions I can take to avoid or minimize danger.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

for a novice, without experience, I would not recommend it in a drill.
the plastic guard is there for a reason. (the spinning blade in a hand-held drill
can inflict a nasty cut rather quickly).
use a small hand saw - you will get MUCH better results.
I have one of these and really like it !! it is accurate, gives a nice clean cut, and SAFE.
Flush Cut Pull Saw


----------



## MicrocraftWindowsOS (Aug 7, 2020)

I have a rip saw. Is the one you suggested different than a rip saw? Seems similar except for shape and handle.


----------

